
Sawhorse Revolution – A carpentry program for high school youth - notduncansmith
http://sawhorserevolution.org
======
jimmyvalmer
When I was college age, I did habitat for humanity, and was pretty useless.
Just a couple adults did 90% of the work. If anything I was slowing them down
by asking for direction. It's like open-source projects where most of the
contributions by student lookie-loos are worthless. Shout out to this effort
nonetheless. Building physical structures (as opposed to software) truly
engenders a sense of accomplishment.

